# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Who's going to Anaheim?

## hcjilson

Anyone planning to attend the OAA mtg in June?
I plan to arrive sometime Friday for the Assn of Registration Boards mtg on Saturday.Just curious if any of us could get together!
Best w..
Harry J

----------


## JRS

Planning on being there Friday and most of Saturday. Hope to meet up with you.

----------


## Suzy W

We will be there Friday and Saturday.  Would love to meet up with any other optiboards that will be there.

Suzy

----------

